# STRETCHING



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.healthatoz.com/atoz/fitness/str...Tstretch.html#1


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Good article, Shawn...I am a firm believer in stretching! thanks for sharing!


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Eric,This got me to include stretching in my workouts. I had been leaving it out. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

